# South Korean couple neglects child to death for video games



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sometimes, stories about video game addiction are alarmist malarkey to bump up ratings. Other times, they're just flat-out tragic: The Next Web reports that a couple in South Korea has been arrested for allegedly allowing their prematurely born baby to starve to death while they were busy tending to a virtual kid at an Internet café.
> 
> The couple reportedly fed their baby only once a day between 12-hour stretches of play-time with a popular role-playing game called Prius Online, in which they were busy raising a virtual kid. The autopsy report of their baby showed the death was a result of a long period of malnutrition.
> 
> ...



Source

EDIT: Before I even read the article, I remembered the whole "kid dying from Starcraft" thing from something on TV. Yet another sad video game related death. 

Now is that a better comment?


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Nimbus (Mar 7, 2010)

....

After reading this story, every single fibre of my existance is filled with malice towards this couple. Starving their baby to death over a game, and to make matters worse they gave more attention to a bunch of pixels than a real child.

Selfish, ignorant humans. They should suffer for life.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2010)

This is just plain wrong. I mean I have some horrible crap before, but this just tops most come to think of it, this just tops all of them.
This is just plain horrible.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 7, 2010)

Nuclear Raven said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> After reading this story, every single fibre of my existance is filled with malice towards this couple. Starving their baby to death over a game, and to make matters worse they gave more attention to a bunch of pixels than a real child.
> 
> Selfish, ignorant humans. They should suffer for life.


i completely agree with you.As a father i could never imagine ignoring my daughter over a game or anything else...


----------



## nutella (Mar 7, 2010)

Obviously, they suffer a mental condition, and they really need help. I'm not going to be the one judge because video game addiction is a real problem, as much as we think otherwise.


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 7, 2010)

The sad thing is my cousin is much the same. She came to visit us with her two kids a while back and she spent no time with them whatsoever. She was far too busy fucking up my laptop by downloading hundreds of those hour long trial games where you find the hidden object or run a cafe or other random pointless shite. One of said games is so badly corrupted my laptop refuses point blank to delete it. It's not causing any major disturbance but it's certainly annoying. But anyway. Her kids would be crying due to hunger/boredom/nappy full of turd and she'd just ignore them and get back to her game. It fills me with shame that I share any sort of genetic information with this person. Thankfully she does at least eventually endevour to keep the kids alive so she's not as bad as some people like in the article, but she's still a terrible mother. But then what do you expect from a 19 year old who has more kids than qualifications?


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 7, 2010)

WTF hasn't Dragon Ball Online been out in SK for like a year? If I were going to escape reality, I'd pick a much more fun game, like Dragon Ball!

It's really cool, you can play as a Namekian or a Majin (or a Human too).


----------



## Nimbus (Mar 7, 2010)

syko5150 said:
			
		

> Nuclear Raven said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but see the thing is. I'm not married, I don't have kids. Yet I know something like this is completely unforgivable.


----------



## wyndcrosser (Mar 7, 2010)

If you're referring to all SK's...



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> It always happens in South Korea for some reason. This is just fucking sad. No cynical comment here. These people are just pricks.



Not all South Koreans are like this... so avoid the misplaced comments and dumbass statements... just like not all black people steal tvs, or white people run the country *hint*hint.

Wynd


----------



## zeromac (Mar 7, 2010)

I believe it was actually because the couple was to busy raising their virtual child online


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 7, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> I believe it was actually because the couple was to busy raising their virtual child online



I bet they are crying their eyes out over their loss and they will soon realize it's their fault and the spirit of the baby will haunt them for life.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 7, 2010)

oh wow,internet addiction school. in china,they have lots of them. i read in a magazine,wired,that a kid was getting low grades,using the net alot,playing WOW,parents heard stories,reluctantly forced him to go,he got beaten,and left to die outside of the building,and he was only trying to release stress off of homework and school!


----------



## zeromac (Mar 7, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you know.. they could just suicide


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 7, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That won't relieve the suffering, just increase it in the afterlife.


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 7, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hooray for afterlife/reincarnation/suffering until enlightenment? o.O


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 7, 2010)

Neglected child to death by being obsessed with video games.

Video games = Chips and plastic (Chips being a very broad term)
Chips = A combination of minerals
A combination of minerals = Rocks

They let their child die so they could play with rocks. That's about how it boils down to when you realize humans are just animals.


----------



## ZeroTm (Mar 7, 2010)

Humans never cease to make me sick. That's is just disgusting.


----------



## Rogue_Syst3m (Mar 7, 2010)

i dont understand? make your own child suffer to attend to a virtual one?


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 7, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> Neglected child to death by being obsessed with video games.
> 
> Video games = Chips and plastic (Chips being a very broad term)
> Chips = A combination of minerals
> ...


oh wow,i can't believe I havent thought of that. we live in a twisted world. the more advanced we get,the more things that we are blinded by.


----------



## zuron7 (Mar 7, 2010)

So we have to start producing virtual children now.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2010)

Sounds like they have their priorities straight.

What's the problem?


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 7, 2010)

zuron7 said:
			
		

> So we have to start producing virtual children now.



lol

We already have virtual girlfriends, virtual wives (just ask me I seen the wedding and vacation videos), and now virtual children.  Where's the virtual pregnancy simulator?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2010)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> zuron7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New Wii game for 2011.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 7, 2010)

Yah I saw this story a couple days ago, it's pretty fucking sad.


----------



## xxRAG3 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a note people.

*Games don't kill people. People kill people*

SK people aren't evil because 2 of them are retard sociopaths. Live life and go on. If you become addicted to games, you are the problem, not games.


----------



## IBNobody (Mar 7, 2010)

Just wait 'till Starcraft II gets released.


----------



## Raiser (Mar 7, 2010)

Just fucking disgusting. 

Virtual child > RL child?! Hmm.. 
Don't even want to think about it anymore.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 7, 2010)

Raiser said:
			
		

> Just fucking disgusting.
> 
> Virtual child > RL child?! Hmm..
> Don't even want to think about it anymore.



When you think about it using what i said....

*Rocks > RL Child*


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, these people suck at life.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Wow, these people suck at life.



No, they suck at Guarding life.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 7, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The story is sad, yep. But you know, some people are like that in the world. People can't accept reality and live like that. I've seen these kinds of stories before.

And it always happen in South Korea? Guild McIgnorant does it again. That's totally why the suicides in Japan doesn't exist, and that guy from China dying from playing video games non-stop doesn't exist either. Oh oh, how about that one American who killed his parents for taking away Halo? Then there's that Canadian who ran away from home when his video game console was taken away. Doesn't happen in just one goddamn country. Aren't those sad too? Yes, they are different things, but you know what? People result in death either way. It happens everywhere else, stop being such a fucking idiot.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 7, 2010)

But south Korea goes that *one step further*


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 7, 2010)

...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 7, 2010)

they have done the same thing we are doing, but the effects were worst... what i mean is wasting time playing games for too long is something we should be careful of too bcz maybe in the future it may become an addiction and we may end up losing something important
this is only one incident tht has been reported now but there may be so many which we dont know of


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 7, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> The story is sad, yep. But you know, some people are like that in the world. People can't accept reality and live like that. I've seen these kinds of stories before.
> 
> And it always happen in South Korea? Guild McIgnorant does it again. That's totally why the suicides in Japan doesn't exist, and that guy from China dying from playing video games non-stop doesn't exist either. Oh oh, how about that one American who killed his parents for taking away Halo? Then there's that Canadian who ran away from home when his video game console was taken away. Doesn't happen in just one goddamn country. Aren't those sad too? Yes, they are different things, but you know what? People result in death either way. It happens everywhere else, stop being such a fucking idiot.



If you read the article you would've seen the story about the South Korean kid dying after 50 hours of Starfcraft. I didn't mean it as being racist, I meant it as in there's a lot of gaming and internet related problems in South Korea.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 7, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> They let their child die so they could play with rocks. That's about how it boils down to when you realize humans are just animals.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(ZeroTm @ Mar 6 2010, 10:52 PM) Humans never cease to make me sick. That's is just disgusting.



If 'humans' are so bad, it shouldn't matter that this little one died, no?


----------



## mrfatso (Mar 7, 2010)

what the fish... my friend was telling me about this news a moment ago...



			
				IBNobody said:
			
		

> Just wait 'till Starcraft II gets released.



guess we can just say good bye to a certain percentage of the korean population?


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 7, 2010)

Twelve hours in between each feeding? Holy shit, my brother's baby needs to eat every two to three hours!

I don't think they were being neglectful, I think they just _didn't care._ Plenty of people here care about real life, therefore we get off of our asses and do shit. These people had no jobs. It's not that raising a virtual child was important to them, it's just that they don't give a fuck enough to do anything about their real life problems.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

Uncle FEFL said:
			
		

> neglectful
> didn't care


Aren't those the same?

Ontopic: That's bad... Hopefully others will learn from their mistake and not do something as cruel as this...


----------



## basher11 (Mar 7, 2010)

that's just cruel.


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 7, 2010)

This is just depresssing. Why are some people so idiotic??


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 7, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Uncle FEFL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose. I consider not caring to be slightly more intense, if that makes any sense at all. For example, neglect: "Eh, they'll manage without food for a week or so." Not caring: "I really don't know or care when or if they even eat."


----------



## outgum (Mar 7, 2010)

wyndcrosser said:
			
		

> If you're referring to all SK's...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guild McIgnorant?
How original...

Guild doesnt NEED Defending he can do it on himself, but i need to jump in and just say ojsinnerz, its called an example. If you had read his post and understood his post you would of seen that. what would you have rather his example be? Oh.. A Sheep died in New Zealand from not eating too?

You kinda need to get over yourself IMO. Its reality, when something APPEARS to happen in a location more often, it gets mentioned more often.
If your going to try name calling and attacking people, Attack the Media.

Also...

U MAD?


----------



## Fabis94 (Mar 7, 2010)

Jesus, that's sick. 

THIS is what you call addiction.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 7, 2010)

outgum said:
			
		

> *stuff*



People obviously took my comment out of context. I was just thinking about the kid who died from Starcraft and that's what I meant about my comment. I didn't mean anything in regards to "Oh Koreans suck because they play video games all day lolol" or anything racially offensive. Since people obviously feel offended, I'll remove my comment/edit it appropriately. Anyway, let's just leave it at that, and while I appreciate your concern, it's better to ignore it and for us to all stay on topic. M'kay?

EDIT: Anyway, on topic, I can't believe they would do such prolonged abuse. This is sickening. They only fed their baby once a day. Once. It's just disgusting. I hope they get a deserved punishment. If they didn't want the kid or knew they couldn't care for him properly, at least give him to a service that could.


----------



## outgum (Mar 7, 2010)

What i dont understand is how could they put up with the crying O_O and be able to possibly ignore that for so long... i mean, how hard is it to fed a baby!

All the mother needed to do as sit the baby on her lap while she played and the baby could work out where to eat from, i mean really.

they were USELESS parents.


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Mar 7, 2010)

This is really awful


----------



## Shakraka (Mar 7, 2010)

.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 7, 2010)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Danny Tanner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then what do they count as?


Walruses?


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 8, 2010)

Too the points above: Yes, humans are just animals, but we still feel and hurt and live, and we have a duty to ourselves to love and reproduce, so this one child does matter.

Now to my other point-

MAYBE (not saying definitely!) it was better for the child to die then live with the parents.

It's parents didn't have a job
It was born premature. (Higher chance of him dying, This may not have happened with a regular baby)
It's parents played video games nonstop.

When your parents cant even feed you to keep you alive, think of the life he would have lived!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 8, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Guild McIgnorant?
> How original...
> 
> Guild doesnt NEED Defending he can do it on himself, but i need to jump in and just say ojsinnerz, its called an example. If you had read his post and understood his post you would of seen that. what would you have rather his example be? Oh.. A Sheep died in New Zealand from not eating too?
> ...



Sigh. *How fucking original*. You think you're so funny and original? SO RANDUM XD LOLOLOLOLOL. MAN I PWN'D HIM SOOO GOOD. MAN, EVERYONE. I OWNED SOME RANDOM STRANGER ON THE INTERNET! BUY ME SOME COFFEE FROM MCDONALDS. Fuck off with the U Mad? Not just you, but almost everyone here. I'm fucking sick and tired of idiots thinking they're hilarious by saying that. Guild, Vidboy, you, and everyone else. Just shut the fuck up the U mad.

Oh by the way, I don't have a problem with how the original post is now, because it's a satisfactory change.

SOUTH KOREANS ARE SOOOOOO EVIL.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 8, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> *stuff*



Drop the issue. It's over with. Get on topic. If you have a problem with me then don't bring it here.

Don't derail the thread.


----------



## o0ICE0o (Mar 8, 2010)

People like this couple should be neutered.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Mar 8, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't you fucking read? I already said that I dropped the issue.



Anyway, MuppetInvasion is correct. I don't want to sound like some brutal heartless asshole, but the child would have died either way.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 8, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not true at all the parents could have easily given their kid away to be adopted...the kid would have had a good chance of living had someone intervened and reported them for doing that...its not that they neglected the kid for the game its they didnt give a shit about the kid to begin with.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 8, 2010)

Well sadly it's most certainly too late for could'ves

Thing is, they WOULDN'T have given their child up for adoption because in their eyes they were perfectly fine, they weren't anything like drug dealers or pedophiles.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 8, 2010)

Can you guys calm down?

@MuppetInvasion: They never stated they were good parents. In fact, there are no quotes from them; don't post nonsense. No one knows what they were thinking. My opinion is leaning towards "Our baby is premature, we don't have jobs. Fuck life, and everything that comes with it." Of course, that may be false as well.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Mar 8, 2010)

Well you dont really need them to quote, how many parents say _*'We just flat out dont care about our baby and dont give a shit about how its going to be raised'*_


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 8, 2010)

Again, another tragedy is being unnecessarily blamed on video games.   
Seems to me the parents were just plain scum.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Mar 8, 2010)

MuppetInvasion said:
			
		

> Well you dont really need them to quote, how many parents say _*'We just flat out dont care about our baby and dont give a shit about how its going to be raised'*_


You're misinterpreting my post. I believe that is their personal thoughts on the matter, not what they're going to say about it...


----------



## Law (Mar 8, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the best part is when you realise a guy who complains non stop about memes is using memes.


edit:

and yeah I doubt the game is the cause of it; it looks like the parents were just depressed. Happens all the time everywhere. In Britain babies die from malnutrition because the parents are depressed and sit around all day just watching TV and ignoring the baby, it doesn't mean the TV is to blame; if the TV wasn't there they would probably just sit around doing nothing and still neglect it.


----------



## Dr.Killa (Mar 8, 2010)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Shakraka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO HE SAID THEY ARE WALRUSES HAHAHAHA RANDOM LOL


----------



## Conor (Mar 8, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Sigh. *How fucking original*. You think you're so funny and original? SO RANDUM XD LOLOLOLOLOL. MAN I PWN'D HIM SOOO GOOD. MAN, EVERYONE. I OWNED SOME RANDOM STRANGER ON THE INTERNET! BUY ME SOME COFFEE FROM MCDONALDS. Fuck off with the U Mad? Not just you, but almost everyone here. I'm fucking sick and tired of idiots thinking they're hilarious by saying that. Guild, Vidboy, you, and everyone else. Just shut the fuck up the U mad.
> 
> Oh by the way, I don't have a problem with how the original post is now, because it's a satisfactory change.
> 
> SOUTH KOREANS ARE SOOOOOO EVIL.


U MAD? 
;3

Its sad that child died because it's parents didn't care. People should have to get a licence to raise children.


----------



## Hop2089 (Mar 9, 2010)

Conor said:
			
		

> ojsinnerz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, only a common sense test will do, it will weed out 20% of expectant parents.


----------

